# I feel super anxious



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I am going into my last year of law school next year. I feel anxious if I'm not up to standard for my courses this semester, then I may not be able to finish by next year. 

I also feel anxious about my age. I will be 28 end of next year and I dont like the idea of graduating when I'm old like that. 

I'm studying overseas from an Australian university and feel like I want to move back to Australia next semester so I can study at my university. That has been mostly sorted, my mum supports the idea. 

Then again, it will be my last year and I will probably work in a legal workplace after so it's not so bad I guess. I just needed to vent


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Congrats. You’re almost finished. What’s one more year? It’s counterproductive to worry about it now—you can if you run into a problem during, but not now. Have good study habits, fix your sleeping schedule, and try not to procrastinate—or do, just meet deadlines. It’s very likely you’ll have classmates of all ages too. It should be fine.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Miharu said:


> Congrats. You’re almost finished. What’s one more year? It’s counterproductive to worry about it now—you can if you run into a problem during, but not now. Have good study habits, fix your sleeping schedule, and try not to procrastinate—or do, just meet deadlines. It’s very likely you’ll have classmates of all ages too. It should be fine.


I guess it is a year, you're right. I need to work with the deadlines. 

However, I'm doing the program externally so I won't be meeting any classmates.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Being through this is only a matter of time, so buckle up. Acknowledge and monitor the anxiety but don't suppress it so it doesn't grow. Just let it vibe.

Sneak in exercise where you can to vent stress (even if it's just short high impact bursts like sprinting upstairs) for the free endorphins . Meditate in 10 min intervals when you can carve some time.

All you can do is work with what you have and stop worrying about what you have no control over. Overindulging anxiety fueled thoughts just eats performance resources and paralyzes you when you can't afford that. Don't leave law school with any regrets.


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

You can do it! You've made it this far and survived.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

xraydav said:


> I am going into my last year of law school next year. I feel anxious if I'm not up to standard for my courses this semester, then I may not be able to finish by next year.
> 
> I also feel anxious about my age. I will be 28 end of next year and I dont like the idea of graduating when I'm old like that.
> 
> ...


Deep breaths. I got my undergrad at 27 and my masters at 35. Do the work in front of you. One thing at a time. Your school work comes first. I always made a deal with myself that, if I'm caught up on my work during the week, I can play during the weekends (which usually involved alcohol and women). Figure out a reward system you can live with. What people do not realize is just how taxing using your brain can be. You need to build in some down time in order to decompress, or your anxieties will eat you alive. Set goals, not limits.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

xraydav said:


> I am going into my last year of law school next year. I feel anxious if I'm not up to standard for my courses this semester, then I may not be able to finish by next year.
> 
> I also feel anxious about my age. I will be 28 end of next year and I dont like the idea of graduating when I'm old like that.
> 
> ...


Why move back? Better to be independent. If you are feeling so anxious then who is feeding the anxious thoughts into your mind?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Deep breaths. I got my undergrad at 27 and my masters at 35. Do the work in front of you. One thing at a time. Your school work comes first. I always made a deal with myself that, if I'm caught up on my work during the week, I can play during the weekends (which usually involved alcohol and women). Figure out a reward system you can live with. What people do not realize is just how taxing using your brain can be. You need to build in some down time in order to decompress, or your anxieties will eat you alive. Set goals, not limits.


It's good to hear someone else has gotten their undergrad at 27. I'm really worried about my age, I've already finished a psychology degree recently and I'm going for graduation for that. Doing that took up a lot of time, now I feel like I cant stop how old I am.

I always forget I can keep the weekends free..

"Set goals. Not limits." I like that, I will keep that in mind


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Bella2016 said:


> Why move back? Better to be independent. If you are feeling so anxious then who is feeding the anxious thoughts into your mind?


Have we spoken before? I remember your name in my inbox aha

I guess the only person feeding anxiety into my mind, is me.

I want to move back to be independent again, because I currently live with my parents overseas.

I think I just decided that I will be moving back, this was a big concern for me. We're going back to Australia for my graduation, I was thinking of staying there for awhile before i come back to see my parents.

I would also have plenty of opportunities for dating, which i dont have with me right now. Only problem is living with my parents I have someone to cook and clean for me, but we all act in the family's interest and live in a small rural town here. So that is a bit difficult. Back in Australia, I can act in self interest again though .


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

xraydav said:


> I am going into my last year of law school next year. I feel anxious if I'm not up to standard for my courses this semester, then I may not be able to finish by next year.
> 
> I also feel anxious about my age. I will be 28 end of next year and I dont like the idea of graduating when I'm old like that.
> 
> ...


Just focus on the end goal - graduating from law school! And I wouldn't worry about age at all, you're still young. Seems like you have a goal and you're ready to achieve it. I know of people who went to law school older than you by the way.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder what other people have to say..


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh, I won't be finishing my BS program until I'm in my late 20s~early 30s either. You're not alone.
Well, I outright refuse to enervate myself on simultaneous serving/bartending _and_ full-time academia.
Eh, as they say~age is just a number. After all, who decides when is, or is not, an appropriate time to graduate?
Where is this bloke? Let me kick his ass.
Fortune favors the brave. After 18 (at least IME) life/educational/career milestones suddenly become _very_ personal & arbitrary.
Try your best to relax & be proud of where you are. 
Don't let this inner self-criticism act as an obstruction to finishing what you started!


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Eugenia Shepherd said:


> Oh, I won't be finishing my BS program until I'm in my late 20s~early 30s either. You're not alone.
> Well, I outright refuse to enervate myself on simultaneous serving/bartending _and_ full-time academia.
> Eh, as they say~age is just a number. After all, who decides when is, or is not, an appropriate time to graduate?
> Where is this bloke? Let me kick his ass.


Glad to hear that we are on the same boat.

I guess I shouldnt think it's an inappropriate age to graduate, since so many people come back to study at a later age 



> Fortune favors the brave. After 18 (at least IME) life/educational/career milestones suddenly become _very_ personal & arbitrary.
> Try your best to relax & be proud of where you are.
> Don't let this inner self-criticism act as an obstruction to finishing what you started!


I remember not really having much of an identity figured out at 21 so I hopped between degrees and it was quite an experience. 

You're right, I should focus on finishing what I started and ending self criticism..


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, I think that refusing to compare yourself to others (age, grades, etc.) will help you in all kinds of ways both in and out of school.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

xraydav said:


> I am going into my last year of law school next year. I feel anxious if I'm not up to standard for my courses this semester, then I may not be able to finish by next year.
> 
> I also feel anxious about my age. I will be 28 end of next year and I dont like the idea of graduating when I'm old like that.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad about graduating at 28! Some people go to university for 10 years for some things.

Buuuut then again I know how you feel. We all want our life set up by 25 right?

Unfortunately it just doesn't always happen that way.

Good luck, and congrats on getting though most of it.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Don't feel bad about graduating at 28! Some people go to university for 10 years for some things.


I cant help but feel behind. I guess there are some that even go to university for 10 years. I think I am one of such people.




> Buuuut then again I know how you feel. We all want our life set up by 25 right?
> 
> Unfortunately it just doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> Good luck, and congrats on getting though most of it.


Man, I would really like to just work a job and get money already.

I already graduated with a psychology degree, last semester and I'm going to the ceremony early next year. The psychology degree is the reason I am behind in doing the law degree.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Does anyone else have any input to give?


----------



## TheCloud (May 10, 2015)

For some people, it's difficult to look inward and find security in their own identity. If that's something that troubles you, I have a technique to recommend; have a conversation with yourself in the mirror. Find a place with a mirror where you feel private and secure, like your bathroom. Look in the mirror and ask yourself questions about your life out loud, then try to have your reflection give you honest responses. An example conversation might go like this:

xraydav: "Hello Reflection."

Reflection: "Hello xraydav."

xraydav: "What do you think of me?"

Reflection: "I think you're super anxious."

xraydav: "Am I too old to graduate?"

Reflection: "Are you going to quit school if I say yes?"

xraydav: "No."

Reflection: "Then you better keep working hard to graduate."

xraydav: "But I still feel super anxious."

Reflection: "..."

I put ... because it's difficult to predict what will come out if you start being honest with yourself. You could discover feelings you never knew you had, like loneliness or jealousy or fear or anger. You could be angry at your parents, or jealous of your friends. Your anxiety could be coming from your feelings being buried for too long because you don't want to expose them to others. When the only person there is you and your reflection, though, then you don't have to be afraid.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

TheCloud said:


> For some people, it's difficult to look inward and find security in their own identity. If that's something that troubles you, I have a technique to recommend; have a conversation with yourself in the mirror. Find a place with a mirror where you feel private and secure, like your bathroom. Look in the mirror and ask yourself questions about your life out loud, then try to have your reflection give you honest responses. An example conversation might go like this:
> 
> xraydav: "Hello Reflection."
> 
> ...



That's a great idea. I will try that one. 

It's also true that I won't quit school because of this age thing.




> I put ... because it's difficult to predict what will come out if you start being honest with yourself. You could discover feelings you never knew you had, like loneliness or jealousy or fear or anger. You could be angry at your parents, or jealous of your friends. Your anxiety could be coming from your feelings being buried for too long because you don't want to expose them to others. When the only person there is you and your reflection, though, then you don't have to be afraid.


Wow, if I could address all such things that would be good. That sounds like a great plan for tackling anxiety..


----------

